# too hot for long coat?



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

Does anyone keep their poodle in a long coat through the summer/hot weather? It gets pretty warm here 100f or more in the summer and i've already had people ask if i plan on clipping my puppy down because she'll get "too hot". I plan on showing her in the fall so im growing out her puppy show coat and even if i wasn't i would still want to keep her in the long puppy poodle clip. The whole reason i got a poodle is so i'd have a fluffy cuddly dog who doesnt shed on me. If i have to clip her down that defeats the purpose..why have a poodle if you cant enjoy the coat. Seeing a poodles coat skinned off is just wrong to me. I think people may think im torturing my dog though...so if you live in a hot summer climate and you keep you poodle long...does it survive..lol. Is your dog super hot? What about people with dogs in show coat? What do you do in the hot months when shaving it off isnt an option?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I keep my girl in a CC trim all summer and she does perfectly fine. In winter(ok well we didn't really have a winter this year) I let her grow out all over. I live in the high dessert so it gets pretty hot here. Today it was 88 by 10:00 am tomorrow its supposed to be even hotter. I noticed she was pretty hot when we were out in the chicken coop today but nothing to bad, just enough to get her panting. It didn't keep her from running around and having fun. I am sure to always bring water if we go out and if it is an extremely hot day we just stay inside with the swamp cooler on. Sometimes we even have weather warnings telling people to stay inside as much as possible and to keep hydrated. So it is possible to keep your poodle in a long style during hot weather, just be sure to keep a closer eye on her and take necessary precautions.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha had a show coat for awhile but we keep our house pretty cool. She is no longer in show coat and went to the groomer yesterday and is about 1/2 inch now. It was 97 degrees here today. She seems more comfortable.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I plan in keeping Timi in the Conti over the Summer. I think that no matter the hair cut you have to be sensible when it is hot and only take them out early or late in the day, keep an eye on them for over heating, gave them breaks in the shade and take plenty of cold water with you (I pour a little water out of a plastic bottle, and freeze it, so it is always gold as it melts.
I have read the argument that their long fiat naturally allows air glow to the skin and protects it from the sun, while shorter hair will let the sun bake the skin and make them hotter...


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

She is already a mess but this is how I keep her in the summer.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

princesspenny said:


> Does anyone keep their poodle in a long coat through the summer/hot weather? It gets pretty warm here 100f or more in the summer and i've already had people ask if i plan on clipping my puppy down because she'll get "too hot". I plan on showing her in the fall so im growing out her puppy show coat and even if i wasn't i would still want to keep her in the long puppy poodle clip. The whole reason i got a poodle is so i'd have a fluffy cuddly dog who doesnt shed on me. If i have to clip her down that defeats the purpose..why have a poodle if you cant enjoy the coat. Seeing a poodles coat skinned off is just wrong to me. I think people may think im torturing my dog though...so if you live in a hot summer climate and you keep you poodle long...does it survive..lol. Is your dog super hot? What about people with dogs in show coat? What do you do in the hot months when shaving it off isnt an option?


My Khaleesi is kept in a continental and has been full coated since she was a pup, she's never hot, ever. As a groomer I think a lot of people had these misconceptions about a dog being overheated thanks to their coat when in reality if a dog is kept in good coat condition, free of matts and tangles and regularly deshed for dogs that shed coat a coat is more of their insulator/air conditioner and can even protect a dog from sun damage. Most of the time as long as people are using logic (and getting creative in extremely hot weather if you don't have air conditioning) for their pets in warm weather they are fine, you can get a few cooling mats to leave down for your dog during the summer, also crate cooling fans, and leaving ice packs wrapped in towels on the porch cools the feet and helps the whole body thermoregulate, you can also fashion a "cooling collar" I make a towel wrapped in ice (wrap the ice pack several times you don't want their neck cold just coolish as the ice melts) and fasten it to collars. As long as there isn't prolonged exposure to the heat without a place for shade your baby should be fine.


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

well its not like poodles are a super heavy coated breed imo- do people shave their samoyeds/huskies/chows...ect in the summer? these have super heavy double coats and they are rarely shaved for the summer. We pretty much stay in the AC anyway and my yard is very shaded so im not too worried- just wondered what others do? Once shes out of show coat i may trim her back a bit but it will never be anything considered short by most people.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

princesspenny said:


> well its not like poodles are a super heavy coated breed imo- do people shave their samoyeds/huskies/chows...ect in the summer? these have super heavy double coats and they are rarely shaved for the summer. We pretty much stay in the AC anyway and my yard is very shaded so im not too worried- just wondered what others do? Once shes out of show coat i may trim her back a bit but it will never be anything considered short by most people.


I can't tell you how many shepherds, huskies, chows and samoyeds and poms folks make me shave thinking it'll cool their dog when the problem is the dog is so packed with dead coat there's no air circulation to the skin to thermoregulate because they'd rather just bring the dog in once a year than maintain a heavy double coat with a deshed that cards out the dead coat and requires them to come in every 8-12 weeks for optimum coat health. And of course they throw the dog back out in the yard in the hot sun after a shave and guess what...still panting. People tend to get this idea after I shave them they can sit outside in desert heat forever now! *facepalm* I'm rambling now as long as your baby has a place to take a break from the heat and rehydrate she'll decide when she's getting a tad warm don't worry.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly is kept in a long coat all year long and I live in S. Calif. She does fine as long as common sense is used ie; walks/exercise in a.m. and evening, shaded areas on my patio, and plenty of fresh water available. She tends to nap during the hottest part of the day anyway! (So do I) LOL! I'm with you.........I LOVE FLUFF!!!!!

Molly's all year round 'do'.........


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I plan in keeping Timi in the Conti over the Summer. I think that no matter the hair cut you have to be sensible when it is hot and only take them out early or late in the day, keep an eye on them for over heating, gave them breaks in the shade and take plenty of cold water with you (I pour a little water out of a plastic bottle, and freeze it, so it is always gold as it melts.
> I have read the argument that their long fiat naturally allows air glow to the skin and protects it from the sun, while shorter hair will let the sun bake the skin and make them hotter...



Screw you Siri - I can understand you suggesting a different word when I mis-spell something, but I am getting sick and tired of you constantly changing my perfectly spelled words to entirely different, inane words and making it look like I am off my rocker!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I guess with Misha the whole sun thing is moot. She doesn't go outside.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I've always trimmed mine for the summer. Here is Penny last spring before her summer haircut.










And after. I still trimmed the legs a bit but not much.










Still had to shave the face and feet but you get the idea.

Rick


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

As soon as I cut Naira's coat, I noticed she was running faster, panting less, and able to play longer without getting tired. It was way easier on me as well. I don't think I have brushed her in two weeks (she's 1/2 all over), and if she gets dirty it's not that big of a deal. I think I'll probably grow her hair out in the colder months to see what she looks like with a "full coat", but I noticed a drastic difference with her ability to keep up in the heat when her coat was shorter. 

I enjoy doing outdoor activities every day.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I keep Hans short in the summer, but it is mostly because he is a big fan of swimming and playing in water. I don't have time to be drying a long coat all the time. If I did I would keep it longer. But before him, I had a rough coated Chow and he kept his full coat all summer. He never got too hot.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

In the summer we keep Callie in a clip similar to Misha's, about 1/2" with legs longer. Molly's coat is long and fluffy, very beautiful. At five months, her silver is hidden by puppy black. I notice if she is outside in the sun at all it absorbs heat and she starts to pant right away. I hate to have her clipped, so was thinking I would have the groomer leave about 1 1/2 - 2", and maybe a little shorter when we get into summer. 
I'm with you, skinning them down doesn't show off their beauty, so I won't do that unless I have to (if the ticks are really bad) Right now Molly is all legs and she would look pretty gangly if we skinned her. I like her puppy look, so cuddly!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Screw you Siri - I can understand you suggesting a different word when I mis-spell something, but I am getting sick and tired of you constantly changing my perfectly spelled words to entirely different, inane words and making it look like I am off my rocker!



Haha! Don't you just hate Siri when she does that!


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks guys! I used to work in a grooming shop so i do know that we shaved some huskies ect for summer but its not like we shaved everyone, many were left full for the summer and i doubt they got nasty comments about it-lol. Her coat seems so light and breathable to me compared to those heavy coated breeds- maybe because shes still in puppy coat but it doesnt seem like she'll be that hot. We have tile in the house that the dogs like to lay on in the summer- i dont shave my aussies and they are fine. We love to go to the river and penny loves water! I think it will be okay, people will just have to deal with it.


----------



## Towandafox (Nov 22, 2013)

You know your dog and can most likely keep them comfortable in whatever cut they are in. Don't let other people's judgement change how you trim your pup! 

During the summer in central CA, I keep my toy in a bikini cut. Still looks like a poodle, but not so hot. It was about 85-90F when I made the switch this year and I could certainly tell Tully was happier about it. She ran so much that day! 

Here is a picture from this weekend in SF. My sig pic also shows her summer cut from last year.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well the length of my poodles hair is directly affected by how hot I get grooming them.


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

twyla said:


> Well the length of my poodles hair is directly affected by how hot I get grooming them.


haha, luckily i only have one poodle and good A/C


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Raven suffers terribly in the heat. I guess like us, they are each different. I put her back in her Miami with the 5f on Sunday, and she's been a different dog. Tearing around the yard, you can just tell she feels better. I can so relate because I don't handle heat well either!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Screw you Siri - I can understand you suggesting a different word when I mis-spell something, but I am getting sick and tired of you constantly changing my perfectly spelled words to entirely different, inane words and making it look like I am off my rocker!


Haha. Siri is insane.

pr


----------



## Wren (Jul 2, 2013)

If you growing or maintaining coat for showing, I understand about keeping a dog in a long coat. I have no issue with that.

If you (generic you) aren't going to show, then I think we need to think about what is best for the dog. If this is the dog's first summer I would observe the dog’s reaction to the heat very carefully. 

I know some dogs tolerate heat better than others. If my dog doesn't tolerate heat well (he doesn't), or is more energetic and comfortable in a shorter clip (he is), I trim him down for his sake. His comfort comes before my aesthetic desires.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Wren said:


> If you growing or maintaining coat for showing, I understand about keeping a dog in a long coat. I have no issue with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100% agree. I love fluffy poodles, but I also love poodles with close cuts. I feel that it really shows off their shape and their muscles. Health > Looks any day...but yes, all dogs tolerate heat differently.


----------



## SAS (Jun 16, 2013)

If your dog is outside in hot summer weather or in an unairconditioned indoor area, it is cruel to keep them in a long coat. Poodle coats are thick like wool. Would younlike to try to run in july in a full body wool coat? Have you ever walked your dog in the sun and reached down and felt his back after the sun has been beating on it? My brown dog's coat is scorching hot. Dark colored dogs especially absorb the heat. They need at least a chance to feel a breeze. Even with a short coat, they also need a cool place to rest.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I have always kept Stella long. I showed her up until she finished at 10 months and then decided I had to shorten her a bit because of coat change. I have her in a modified lamb (much longer than a reg. lamb trim) and plan to grow her back out to her "show" puppy trim as soon as coat change is over. I don't think I will ever want her short. I have air conditioning so the heat is not a problem. We do outside things in the shade or in the cooler parts of the day. I make sure she has plenty of water outside and that she stays in the shade for the most part. She really knows how to keep herself comfortable outside.
The first picture I attached is her in show coat at 6 months of age. The second is a couple months ago on her grooming table before I put her topknot up after a bath.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

AngelAviary said:


> I have always kept Stella long. I showed her up until she finished at 10 months and then decided I had to shorten her a bit because of coat change. I have her in a modified lamb (much longer than a reg. lamb trim) and plan to grow her back out to her "show" puppy trim as soon as coat change is over. I don't think I will ever want her short. I have air conditioning so the heat is not a problem. We do outside things in the shade or in the cooler parts of the day. I make sure she has plenty of water outside and that she stays in the shade for the most part. She really knows how to keep herself comfortable outside.
> 
> The first picture I attached is her in show coat at 6 months of age. The second is a couple months ago on her grooming table before I put her topknot up after a bath.



How could you ever cut off that gorgeous coat!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Gee thanks Tiny! I love her so much! I feel blessed to have her in my life and so enjoy taking care of her and her beautiful coat! We spend a lot of close, bonding time each day together.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

http://www.mnn.com/family/pets/stories/should-you-shave-your-dog-for-summer


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Molly is getting a haircut today but only a couple of inches of puppy coat so she won't be so shaggy. She's beautiful with her long coat which is almost 5 inches long, but her black puppy coat absorbs the heat and and is starting to break off. Its so long and thick I can't check her for ticks or fleas and that is my main concern this time of year.

I'm crossing my fingers she can tolerate Frontline. Last week we tried Advantix and she had a bad reaction, crazy scratching and manic behavior. We had to wash it off. (Callie had a bad reaction to Frontline so I use Advantix on her which works fine (plus I can see ticks, etc on her apricot coat.) 
I'm opting out of Lyme shots this year as I've heard too much negative about it, whether it even works, and the possibility of organ damage, even getting Lyme from the shot.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

SusanG said:


> Molly is getting a haircut today but only a couple of inches of puppy coat so she won't be so shaggy. She's beautiful with her long coat which is almost 5 inches long, but her black puppy coat absorbs the heat and and is starting to break off. Its so long and thick I can't check her for ticks or fleas and that is my main concern this time of year.
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers she can tolerate Frontline. Last week we tried Advantix and she had a bad reaction, crazy scratching and manic behavior. We had to wash it off. (Callie had a bad reaction to Frontline so I use Advantix on her which works fine (plus I can see ticks, etc on her apricot coat.)
> I'm opting out of Lyme shots this year as I've heard too much negative about it, whether it even works, and the possibility of organ damage, even getting Lyme from the shot.



If it is too thick to check for ticks, then you may be loosing the coat change battle, so be prepared for extra dematting charges from the groomer. But yup, a black dog would have to be swarming in fleas for us to see one. I don't think that Timi is at high risk here, but that is why I feel we have yo use something.
Have you thought of using Nexgard? It is awful expensive, but I don't like the topicals - too many bad skin reactions in the past, and so far Timi and Teaka have used it with absolutely no reaction to it at all.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

This is her first "groomer" cut because I'm not good at the body work. I don't want her thinned, only shortened. I bought only one dose of Frontline and am hoping she won't react. If so, I'll try the Nexgard. With ticks so bad, I don't have much choice but to keep trying until I find something that works. I have an essential oil spray, but my fear is that if something does get past it, it will be impossible to find so she needs an extra layer of protection. I hate those things. I even got one in December. We had a couple of days it went into the 40's and that was all it took.


----------

